# مساعده في الرسم الميكانيكي



## kiko010 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعه عايز حد يديني كتاب يكون في شرح بالرسوم لمادة الرسم الميكانيكي 
وشكرا


----------



## زرقة السماء (17 نوفمبر 2009)

هنا اتوقع ان تجد ضالتك 

الموضوع الخاص بـ المواضيع المساعده فى اعمال الرسم 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## kiko010 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف ألف شكر


----------

